# Saudi Arabia work visa



## Saber_Musa (May 23, 2021)

Dear all,
I got a job offer from a University in Saudi Arabia. The university started the visa process and I need to know how long does it take to get the visa issued. Anyone had been through a similar experience can tell me how long it took to get the visa?

Thanks
Saber


----------

